# Adorage mit  Adobe Premiere Elements



## chris_94 (14. Juni 2007)

Hi,
hab ein Problem und zwar besitze ich Adobe Premiere Elements 1.0. Ich habe ein Effektpackage von Adorage(ProDad)( kennt das einer?). Wenn ihs genau wissen wollt das is ne Pearl-Edition. SO und jetzt wollte ich die effekte von Adorage mit Premiere nutzen, was laut Hersteller möglich ist. Auf der SEite von ProDadhttp://www.prodad.de/faq-00000032-00000006.html ist auch ne Anleitung dafür zu finden, die kapier ich allerdings nicht wirklich...(ich weiß´nich wie man zu den Benutzereinstellungen unter Effekteinstellungen gelangt). Also könnt mir mal einer bitte ne detaillierte Anleitung beschreiben?Wäre suuuuuuuupernett


----------

